# a vote for FFA preferences.



## rabbitislove (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, FFA's and BHM - time to vote. I've been loving the full pictures (pun intended) of our BHMs, rather than the headless belly shots. I want to see all of you (more puns). In full (oh god, i need to stop).

I think we should vote to say we prefer the head + body shot and would love more pictures. Whose with me!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 17, 2007)

-I'm on board with that. (Although, do we really need to encourage these shameless, shameless men any more?)


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 17, 2007)

haha, i'm lonely. i'll push them. i'll push them real good


----------



## Melian (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd definitely prefer the men to have heads....

However, I understand why they may not want to post them.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 17, 2007)

I concur! Faceless bellies just get repetative and identical after a while. 

And as an FFA, it's not just the belly that I'm interested in, but the person too!


----------



## Molly (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree, but can understand if they are too shy to post their lovely mugs.

(I am the constantly wet-blanket)


----------



## Britannia (Dec 17, 2007)

IMO, just-belly pics are like the pictures men take of their cocks. 

Not interesting, because although though the belly may be nice, I have no way of judging whether or not I think a guy is hot. I need to see the face in order to find someone appealing... if I had JUST seen my (current) boyfriend's belly, I never would've gone for him. But I noticed his face LONG before his chub, and that's why we click . 

& That's why I oftentimes don't post on the "intro" threads... I have nothing to say unless I can see the whole person.

But I am compassionate, and am not complaining, about guys not posting their faces. I understand that this is the internet and many wish to keep their anonymity, and that's just fine by me


----------



## mischel (Dec 17, 2007)

Britannia said:


> IMO, just-belly pics are like the pictures men take of their cocks.



Wooooooooooooooooooooowooooooooooooowoooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Alright, i NEVER thought about that...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

Britannia said:


> IMO, just-belly pics are like the pictures men take of their cocks.
> 
> & That's why I oftentimes don't post on the "intro" threads... I have nothing to say unless I can see the whole person.
> 
> But I am compassionate, and am not complaining, about guys not posting their faces. I understand that this is the internet and many wish to keep their anonymity, and that's just fine by me


'

*I so agree with this..you might have seen me post when a new comer posts his first time.......ahhh welcome another *HEADLESS wonder*!!!!!! I so want and love a full picture....and Brittania...I agree whole heartedly...*


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 17, 2007)

*blind post, dilated pupils *

Heres a face for ya 

Moi :bow:

I'm damn ugly but you ppl asked for it


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 17, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> *blind post, dilated pupils *
> 
> Heres a face for ya
> 
> ...



Aw, you're adorable!


----------



## Undine (Dec 17, 2007)

Nothing earth-shattering to add but that I agree; I like to see faces, too. Sure, bellies are nice, but if girls wanted to date body parts instead of whole humans, I think there'd be all sorts of creepy happening there. But I certainly understand the desire for anonymity. There are some crazy stalkers out there. Plus the whole "oops I forgot to delete my cookies before my little brother got on the computer" scenario is a bitch.


----------



## cammy (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree, faces are a good thing. Gee, I have some nerve - never having posted mine!


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 18, 2007)

Taking pics with both can be difficult if you are operating with a cheap camera, or cellphone. I've tried to take a mixture of both. Although as a FA as well the faceless bbw's can get a little agrivating so I understand your point.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 18, 2007)

...and some creativity....! One presents both head and body with an aura of mysteriosity and Leonardoesque sfumato which is neither too revealing nor too obscurantist!  It can be done!


----------



## Knyghtmare (Dec 18, 2007)

..........


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 18, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...and some creativity....! One presents both head and body with an aura of mysteriosity and Leonardoesque sfumato which is neither too revealing nor too obscurantist!  It can be done!



Obesus, you know this already, but I just love you. And I mean that in a creative, spiritual, philosophical way:wubu:


----------



## y2beer (Dec 18, 2007)

my face


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 18, 2007)

.....I'll bite...
Now I'm going back to reading the Tensions in BHM/FFA relations (similar to BBW/FA?)thread.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree...
I like it all though
I mean, if you have legs...I like to those too...and butts...yep butts are nice...legs, butts, bellies, heads, smiling faces, or pouty faces...play up to the camera, have fun, show your personality as much as possible...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 18, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> ..........



Post more pics plz tx.

No seriously, you are super amazingly hot.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 18, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> .....I'll bite...
> Now I'm going back to reading the Tensions in BHM/FFA relations (similar to BBW/FA?)thread.



*squee*  :smitten:


----------



## goofysgirl04 (Dec 18, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> .....I'll bite...
> Now I'm going back to reading the Tensions in BHM/FFA relations (similar to BBW/FA?)thread.



Truly gorgeous....


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 19, 2007)

y2beer said:


> my face



Finally THANK YOU Y2beer! Your body shot was sexy, but I wondered what the face looked like. Plz post more!:kiss2:


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 19, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> .....I'll bite...
> Now I'm going back to reading the Tensions in BHM/FFA relations (similar to BBW/FA?)thread.



Please touch me.


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello all, I am back to this site, here are some belly/face shots of me. I posted them in another thread, but I'll put them here too. I'll take more, no worries. 

View attachment me.jpg


View attachment me1.jpg


View attachment me3.jpg


View attachment Picture 007.jpg


View attachment Picture 008.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> .....I'll bite...
> Now I'm going back to reading the Tensions in BHM/FFA relations (similar to BBW/FA?)thread.


*
you stud..........posting a soapy belly picture..YOU ARE THE DEVILS SPAWN!!!!!!!!!!!! *:smitten:




*and a fukn awesome photographer.....you digi-cam WHORE!!!!!:*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> ..........



*sorry dude..can't stop droolling................damn you are cute...the *REZ COUGAR* has spoken* :bow:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 19, 2007)

I vote for faces, too. 
A lot of the mugs are just as adorable as the bodies.


----------



## cammy (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, you're all so damn good-looking!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2007)

Dr. P.Marshall! From the Lodge Room of the Collegium Invisiblis, I salute you on all three points of the Triangle: Light, Life and Love! :bow:



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Obesus, you know this already, but I just love you. And I mean that in a creative, spiritual, philosophical way:wubu:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 20, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Dr. P.Marshall! From the Lodge Room of the Collegium Invisiblis, I salute you on all three points of the Triangle: Light, Life and Love! :bow:



Blessed by the Holy Fat Man! Today is indeed a good day.


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree, I like _people._ A shot of someone's midriff doesn't show a person, it shows a person as an _object_. People can nit-pick and critiscise objects, but they're much more likely to see a person as a real, whole entity.

Johnnytattoos, is that mugshot of you? Wow, really artistic and attractive!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## ShyBHM (Dec 26, 2007)

am way to shy , but i think i did post face pic ones on here when i felt brave but well i think am a ugly bugger so hard to break that down .


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 29, 2007)

ShyBHM said:


> am way to shy , but i think i did post face pic ones on here when i felt brave but well i think am a ugly bugger so hard to break that down .



Aaaw...

Well, your body is intriguing enough. Of course if you never try, then you'll never know!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Gypsy Bombshell (Jan 19, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> .....I'll bite...
> Now I'm going back to reading the Tensions in BHM/FFA relations (similar to BBW/FA?)thread.



Wow, you have a very sexy mouth, and that cock...wow lol


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 19, 2008)

well, ok, here's a full pic of me
and of course, a belly pic too  

View attachment Picture 197.jpg


View attachment Picture 208.jpg


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 20, 2008)

I've put up pics of my face before I think, but I do know that there is the profile and MySpace pics. I'm definitely not shy lol


----------



## boompoet (Feb 27, 2008)

I will possibly *send* pics, but I have no desire to splatter myself all over the internet. I'm shyish. Not really shy, just... moderately shy. Also, I wouldn't want family or employers viewing my girth in all it's shiny white glory. You ladys can look at the face on here all you want. Just drop me a line and you might get more.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2008)

boompoet said:


> I will possibly *send* pics, but I have no desire to splatter myself all over the internet. I'm shyish. Not really shy, just... moderately shy. Also, I wouldn't want family or employers viewing my girth in all it's shiny white glory. You ladys can look at the face on here all you want. Just drop me a line and you might get more.



You're very handsome. Next time show your eyes! The eyes are the mirrors to the soul (or some kind of bullshit like that)


----------

